# Before and after pictures of recent job



## 97audia4 (Sep 10, 2013)

Stucco paint, replace shutters, fix anout 20 cracks, recaulk all windows, and paint doors to match shutter. One coat of SW A-100 deep base, finished in 5 days

Before









During










Finished


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Nice job.

Love the painter capris.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

97audia4 said:


> Stucco paint, replace shutters, fix anout 20 cracks, recaulk all windows, and paint doors to match shutter. One coat of SW A-100 deep base, finished in 5 days
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


Looks great!


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

I wish we had more stucco around here, I get sick of always prepping wood.


----------



## 97audia4 (Sep 10, 2013)

MIZZOU said:


> I wish we had more stucco around here, I get sick of always prepping wood.


after that job I was sore for a week, It hadn't been taken care of in 12 years so major cracks in odd places and I probably should have thinned the a-100 so it got into the nooks better with out really having to work it.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

97audia4 said:


> after that job I was sore for a week, It hadn't been taken care of in 12 years so major cracks in odd places and I probably should have thinned the a-100 so it got into the nooks better with out really having to work it.


Not to be disrespectful, but I always 2-coat stucco jobs. In my experience, a trowel-texture cannot be completely coated with one coat..."holidays" are an inevitability. Not to mention, unless you are going over the original color with the same color, only 2 coats ensures that the homeowner gets the color they asked for. And A-100? I would use Superpaint at the very minimum for a SW paint.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

great job but ladder brackets are banned down here. I still use them occasionally.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Brian C said:


> great job but ladder brackets are banned down here. I still use them occasionally.


 
you wouldn't get me on that set up:no:

not sayin it is not safe, but not for me


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

Nice work!

I'm posting about the ladder scaffold also. Being a new PC getting to the high spots can be a mind game for me. I like those scaffolds, can you tell us about them and other scaffolds you use?

Ladders everywhere on some of our jobs...


----------



## 97audia4 (Sep 10, 2013)

SemiproJohn said:


> Not to be disrespectful, but I always 2-coat stucco jobs. In my experience, a trowel-texture cannot be completely coated with one coat..."holidays" are an inevitability. Not to mention, unless you are going over the original color with the same color, only 2 coats ensures that the homeowner gets the color they asked for. And A-100? I would use Superpaint at the very minimum for a SW paint.


SW A-100 exterior worked really well, it was my first time using it on stucco myself but it sealed the surface well and is very rigid once cured. even when dry in my buckets it was a pita to get out. One coat covered everything, just some extra back rolling to make sure you have it all covered, you can only roll about a 4'x2' section at a time. The color you see during the progress picture cured in about 4 days and the end result you can see the color difference the whole house took right around 38 gallons. I have gone back to check on the house and its holiday free from as much as I can tell, and these HO's are picky.


----------



## 97audia4 (Sep 10, 2013)

Roof Cleaning said:


> Nice work!
> 
> I'm posting about the ladder scaffold also. Being a new PC getting to the high spots can be a mind game for me. I like those scaffolds, can you tell us about them and other scaffolds you use?
> 
> Ladders everywhere on some of our jobs...


They are all called ladder jacks, can find them basically at any hardware store that sells ladder accessories, and a scaffolding platform. I think the one pictured in my 10'x14" platform. Very useful when working on large areas with uneven ground. Basically I have 4 different platforms ranging in size and most of them are HD use and can support 500 lbs. or more so two guys can cut and roll or power wash at the same time.


----------

